# Tough Pad



## ChukarDog (Dec 7, 2010)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a sleeping pad that my V can't destroy in 3 seconds?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.petstreetmall.com/Chewproof-Dog-Beds/1782.html

These beds were very good alternatives w/ some of our dogs whose favorite activity was to shred their bed. I would put a cooshy bed/mat on top at night (when I knew the big rascal(s) would behave ). Many Vs seem to enjoy being higher up, so your V may actually really like it. Good Luck. Bed destruction is an expensive habit that I know all too well!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Not a great solution, but for the moment, I am using old bath towels and a piece of fleece that I found at the grocery store. Savannah chews the towels to the point that the edges get stringy and the middles have small holes, but so far they haven't shredded. For some reason, she digs at the fleece, but doesn't chew it, so it is also mostly intact. As an added bonus, all of the towels and the fleece can go through the washer and dryer.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper has gotten much better with chewing of his bedding. I make sure he always has a nylabone or other stuff to chew on when he is crated. I think if you work on this with them they will just stop chewing if they want a soft place to sleep.  I also think the bed chewing maybe a phase they go through. What do you guys think? I have been buying dog beds in Marshalls or TJ Max for $20 each and Copper loves how soft they feel.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Well maybe a long phase. ??? He pulled some more stuffing out last night. I don't know, maybe he was bored. Is that my fault?  He is 11 months old now and hasn't chewed a bed for about 6 weeks. Maybe he was mad because I canned his stuffed bear yesterday? Well, he is in his crate with one towel only today. Let's see how this goes. I did give him a good what for!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ooooh. Savannah hates when I finally trash one of her ruined stuffed toys. She stares at the trash can until I take the trash out and then she wanders around whining to see if I missed a piece somewhere.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

jld640 said:


> Ooooh. Savannah hates when I finally trash one of her ruined stuffed toys. She stares at the trash can until I take the trash out and then she wanders around whining to see if I missed a piece somewhere.


LOL - Too funny.


----------

